# Need Flas book for Sony HVL-F43AM



## bunny99123 (May 16, 2013)

I have read the manual several times!  Still don't get it.  Did understand using flash off camera and TTL is set to the camera.

Is there a book available to explain how to use it? 

I have search YouTube and not much explaining how to use it.

Thank you


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 16, 2013)

sony.com


----------

